# Which Shells



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

*Which Shells*​
Whale's Eye440.00%Escargot220.00%Other440.00%


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

What shells does everyone perfer for their shellies?


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm ordering whale eyes for mine once I get them. along with a few turbos.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Would escargots be too small for stappersi?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i like whale eyes..
but escargot shells are good too 
and yes stappersi can fit into escargot.


----------

